# Eptam on first year Alflafa



## 7secondmalibu (Jul 7, 2019)

First time I've ever planted hay last fall. I didn't use a residual control at planting.(regretting it after the fact)

I see I can put Eptam on post emergence with irrigation. My guess is the irrigation is used to get it down into the soil for the residual to work properly. My field does not have irrigation, so my question is has anyone ever tried to spray Eptam on in the early spring during a good rain to wash it down into the soil? Any luck or would I just be throwing money away?

I had a plan to spray Pursuit in the late fall but my alfalfa did not germinate evenly. Some areas the alfalfa was not mature enough to spray and areas I could spray the weeds were to big for Pursuit to kill. My main pest is Lambsquarter.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

prowl is a cheap pre to consider for established stands and I think there's a lesser rate on the label for seedling


----------



## 7secondmalibu (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks, I looked at that label once before and saw that it had to be established alfalfa. Now that you said it, reading farther it can be used on seedling at a reduced rate as you said. Pricing does look good. I think I may go this route. Thanks for the info.


----------

